# Recip Saws: Makita AVT vs Milwaukee Super Sawzall



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone out there had the pleasure of using both of these that could tell me which they preferred and why? They both seem like good purchases either way, roughly the same price and stats. Makita has a fancy acronym on theirs, and a throwback metal case (!) that I'm alright with, but the Milwaukee seems to be more popular.

What say ye fine contractors? Which shall I buy after this pay period ends?

:notworthy


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I've owned every brand, I'm currently using a Hilti WSR1250, it's a bit bulky, and heavy, but it's lasted longer than any other sawzall I've owned, and is the most powerful. I will add I abuse sawzalls more than most people do.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

The Milwaukee is the one with the 360 degree rotation handle!? I think thats the one we have, and it is my recip of choice. The rotating handle comes in hand from time to time. If I were to have a second choice, it'd be the Makita though.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Probably 6 of one half a dozen of the other, but I own the Milwaukee.

I try to go with whatever brand/model has market dominance for a particular tool unless I see a good reason to go with brand B


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have both, however my Milwaukee one does not have the swiveling handle. The Makita is hands down so much better. More powerful, smoother operation, and just feels better in your hands. I also have the Porter Cable, but it is hardly used anymore.


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Warren said:


> I have both, however my Milwaukee one does not have the swiveling handle. The Makita is hands down so much better. More powerful, smoother operation, and just feels better in your hands. I also have the Porter Cable, but it is hardly used anymore.


I used the company Porter Cable for years when I worked for another outfit. Is your Milwaukee the big 15 amp one?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

My Milwaukee is probably 7 years old. I believe it is the 11 amp model. It has variable speed dial which tends to drift after a while. The Makita also has the soft start, I don't think the Milwaukee has that.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

My Makita is the 15 amp model


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I’m not sure I would touch Milwaukee anymore. I’ve heard a lot about problems involving failure of the clutch mechanism they use to protect the gears on their 13A and 15A Sawzalls. 
IMO, they’re not built with anywhere near the same durability that the old ones had.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Warren said:


> I have both, however my Milwaukee one does not have the swiveling handle.
> 
> 
> > *The Makita is hands down so much better. More powerful, smoother operation, and just feels better in your hands*
> ...


Plus 2 on that. I got to try the AVT out on a job last summer and was amazed at how smooth and powerful it was. Like Warren stated, the Makita get's the nod in the heads up with the Milwaukee.


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Makita is a fantastically reliable brand. Running through my head, I can't think of any lemon's they've put out (although I'm sure they exist.) This thread has me leaning towards the Makita pretty heavily now.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm gonna go with Warren on this as well.....I currently own the big Milwaukee, and have owned a couple other Milwaukee sawzalls prior. But I borrowed the Makita from a friend, and it blew me away. Smooth, nice balance, and just crazy power. I don't even think it's a contest. Get the Makita-it is a monster tool.


----------



## gallup (Dec 1, 2010)

*makita!*

i've gotta chime in on this one-
i have the makita, & it is one of the most impressive tools in my trlr-
it is the only makita tool i own, but i can't believe how smooth it runs-
love the variable speed, orbital action, & blade release feature-
i think it even has throttle-lock-
can't remember-
anti vibration technology is great & the old school case is awesome-
don't have any milwaukee tools, but i was a hilti rep for a year or so-
don't know of a recip that comes close to this one-
hope that helps-


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

Look at the bosch rs35. Its in the same class and mine cuts like a dream through anything with tons of power.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 1, 2010)

DuMass said:


> I’m not sure I would touch Milwaukee anymore. I’ve heard a lot about problems involving failure of the clutch mechanism they use to protect the gears on their 13A and 15A Sawzalls.
> IMO, they’re not built with anywhere near the same durability that the old ones had.


That is what just happened to the Milwaukee of a buddy of mine. He was, IIRC, doing some demo and the Bosch blade which has a notch in the tip (WTF) caught something, kicked back and now his saw just freewheels. Which is good, I suppose, if one is working by the hour (GRIN).

Last I heard he was in the market for a Makita.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

The Makita with AVT is hands down the best. It is amazing what a difference the anti vibration really makes. I tried them side by side at a show and it was night and day. With the orbital on for demo type work the Makita is a beast.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Two Makita AVT's. They are the best.:thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

pizalm said:


> Look at the bosch rs35. Its in the same class and mine cuts like a dream through anything with tons of power.


 
I want to take a look at that saw. I currently have a RS20 that I beat the ever living day lights out of and she keeps on trucking, but the RS20 doesn't have orbital.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have had plenty of junk Makita tools as well.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

makita AVT here!!! love it... best hands down! its a beast... also not the best for overhead work.

had a bosch rs5 at one point it was a good light weight model.


----------

